# Calling all clubs [social circle archery]



## gator19 (May 24, 2010)

Ok i am calling all clubs R.A.C , R.B.O ,Sweetwater, Earls and all others its a call out for the best of Ga, everyone invited 6/12/10 at Social Circle archery sign up under yours and your clubs name in what class you shoot in when all shooter are added up the one club with the most members in the top 5 positions will win a club trophy plus a $100.00 cash prize for the club so bring all member young and old it dont matter. so whos in


----------



## snakers (May 24, 2010)

ha im in. so if we win this thing i better get a cut!


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2010)

You know I'm there...... even as far as it is from the house and all....


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 25, 2010)

you and blake shooting for 12 pt or social circle?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 25, 2010)

me and the augusta crew will be there hopefully talkin a lil smack.... i guess we need to makes us up a club huh?


----------



## watermedic (May 25, 2010)

Dustin, 

I guess we can call ours the CSRA Archers. Maybe we can get enough people to form a club.

Chuck


----------



## KMckie786 (May 25, 2010)

+1 for CSRA Archers, or you could call it the CSRA Outlaws since we dont have a home club to belong to. Just a thought.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 25, 2010)

haha sounds good to me


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 25, 2010)

chuck i think we got enough!
me,you,kenny,travis,joe,rob,ryan,jefferey,chad,terrance,ken, scott,andy,todd, thats 14 right there...... we might have at least one in every class too


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> chuck i think we got enough!
> me,you,kenny,travis,joe,rob,ryan,jefferey,chad,terrance,ken, scott,andy,todd, thats 14 right there...... we might have at least one in every class too



Yeah Dustin, but we know how you shoot, so you we ain't worried about......


----------



## KMckie786 (May 25, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah Dustin, but we know how you shoot, so you we ain't worried about......



Man Alligood thats pretty cold! All I can say is that sharpie would be smokin after signin all them dollar bills!


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> Man Alligood thats pretty cold! All I can say is that sharpie would be smokin after signin all them dollar bills!



You do realize I'm talkin about Dustin only.......and I got 3 brand new sharpies he can use...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 25, 2010)

if i recall correctly your shootin aint the best in the world either


----------



## firefighter310 (May 25, 2010)

hey dustin what about me.


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> if i recall correctly your shootin aint the best in the world either



Maybe, but I beat you every time.....


----------



## gator19 (May 25, 2010)

*you know better than to ask*



12ptsteve said:


> you and blake shooting for 12 pt or social circle?



steve you know blake and i are all 12 point


----------



## hound dog (May 25, 2010)

well at lest we know who will be last.


----------



## badcompany (May 25, 2010)

I thought you were calling out clubs not staff shooters


----------



## hound dog (May 25, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I thought you were calling out clubs not staff shooters



Its all stacked.


----------



## snakers (May 26, 2010)

haha 12 point archery CLUB! ring a bell.  dont worrie we will only leave yall for alittle while.


----------



## alligood729 (May 26, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I thought you were calling out clubs not staff shooters



Well, you could just club me with a staff shooter, it ain't gonna get no better......


----------



## BlackArcher (May 26, 2010)

"Holy Rac Attack Batman", 
"It's Ok Robin, Use the Bat-Cell and Dial 1-800-12PT-GNG."

"SpankIn is a Habbit"  Spanka


----------



## goldenarrow (May 26, 2010)

blackarcher said:


> "holy rac attack batman",
> "it's ok robin, use the bat-cell and dial 1-800-12pt-gng."
> 
> "spankin is a habbit"  Spanka



haha!


----------



## gator19 (May 27, 2010)

what about some more clubs the challenge has been made


----------



## gottohunt (May 27, 2010)

Earl's Archery club working on a group gator19


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

*C'mon Brave Souls..*

"That little yellow skid mark running down the center of ya'lls back...."  do I really need to go on...


----------



## gator19 (May 30, 2010)

*looking good*

looks like the 12 point gang are still on their game, looking good this weekend guys. this is not only a call out for everyone as you all know we took that hit when everything got stolen. well i am useing my own range that i had set at home for my son blake, well now with it not set it is taking away from blakes shooting, and that not good for him so all the help you guys can give on this shoot will help the club get another range and give blakes back. we thank him for letting us use it but he needs it back and that is why i started this thread and we at 12 point need some comp ha ha plus when i set this range it will be one of the most challenging ranges shot this year. 
not putting our problems on you guys just being honest with everyone that the best way to do things in my book 
so thankyou guys ahead of time i think this is going to a shoot to talk about for a while.


----------



## jt12 (May 31, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> chuck i think we got enough!
> me,you,kenny,travis,joe,rob,ryan,jefferey,chad,terrance,ken, scott,andy,todd, thats 14 right there...... we might have at least one in every class too



Ya'll need to add the Halls, Troy,Kerry,Scott,and Chance in the group to . We call Ft Gordon our home coarse.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 2, 2010)

jt12 said:


> Ya'll need to add the Halls, Troy,Kerry,Scott,and Chance in the group to . We call Ft Gordon our home coarse.



10/4 chuck, is the csra outlaws makin a guest appearence up at the circle? lookin like we comin strong and deep too! we got any women in our club? maybe mrs mccauley wants to come play?


----------



## BMCS (Jun 2, 2010)

*CSRA Outlaws*



thompsonsz71 said:


> 10/4 chuck, is the csra outlaws makin a guest appearence up at the circle? lookin like we comin strong and deep too! we got any women in our club? maybe mrs mccauley wants to come play?



I like it can I get a sticker for my truck.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jun 2, 2010)

see u there Dwayne...


----------



## gator19 (Jun 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 3, 2010)

get me on too rob!


----------



## Big John (Jun 6, 2010)

Im a free agent!! but may shoot anyway...


----------



## gator19 (Jun 7, 2010)

so many shoots hope we have a good turnout we sure need it.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking hard about being there.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 8, 2010)

whos ready for the weekend?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it but I'm not ready. 
Isn't Christan bowhunters the same day ?  That'll be a tough choice. 
If my string don't come in I may not have to make it.


----------



## gator19 (Jun 10, 2010)

*2 more days*

just two more days hope to see you guys there


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## drago (Jun 11, 2010)

gator19 said:


> Ok i am calling all clubs R.A.C , R.B.O ,Sweetwater, Earls and all others its a call out for the best of Ga, everyone invited 6/12/10 at Social Circle archery sign up under yours and your clubs name in what class you shoot in when all shooter are added up the one club with the most members in the top 5 positions will win a club trophy plus a $100.00 cash prize for the club so bring all member young and old it dont matter. so whos in




Can we shoot if we are not part of a club???


----------



## watermedic (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think they will turn anyone away.


----------



## gator19 (Jun 11, 2010)

*everyone welcome*



drago said:


> Can we shoot if we are not part of a club???



everyone is welcome it will be the same as a regular shoot


----------



## gator19 (Jun 11, 2010)

*couse is set*

ok guys the course is set if you were here last time you know where it is but its not as easy this time i promise you that, BBQ will be there around 10am hope to see lots of you guys there to.


----------



## drago (Jun 11, 2010)

gator19 said:


> ok guys the course is set if you were here last time you know where it is but its not as easy this time i promise you that, BBQ will be there around 10am hope to see lots of you guys there to.




Directions????


----------



## gator19 (Jun 11, 2010)

drago said:


> Directions????



from covington take i 20 east to exit 101 hwy 278 turn left go back over i 20 200 yards on the left is the entrance there will be a banner to help you out


----------



## georgian76 (Jun 11, 2010)

Goin to be a great shoot! Come on out and shoot with us!!




Blake asked me to see if we could get any help with the take down??  Still tring to figure out who  the most today??


----------



## watermedic (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I think that we had 5 or so from our newly formed Outlaws bunch show today. Heck of a layout. Yall missed a goodun.

Thanks to Social Circle for the great shoot!!!

Chuck


----------



## hound dog (Jun 12, 2010)

Hate that I missed it had other plans. Can't make them all.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 16, 2010)

great range dwayne very well set . for those who did not make it you missed a good one.  oh yea who won???????????????


----------



## clemsongrad (Jun 21, 2010)

where's the scores?


----------

